# Word of the Week - Week 48 2015



## SENC (Nov 22, 2015)

Here is another useful word for WBites, one that describes a penchant for many of my forum colleagues (though I'd never stoop to such buffoonery myself).

contextomy - the practice, or act of quoting people out of context, with the aim of winning an argument or making a point.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 22, 2015)

SENC said:


> Here is another useful word for WBites, one that describes a penchant for many of my forum colleagues (and I constantly engage in such buffoonery myself).
> 
> contextomy - the practice, or act of quoting people out of context, with the aim of winning an argument or making a point.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## justallan (Nov 22, 2015)

Now that's just silly and surely NEVER happens here!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 22, 2015)

Do you get anesthetic when they do the Contextomy ? How long are you laid up after that?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Nov 22, 2015)

Kinda funny the last four letters are tomy. You thinking of me again ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 22, 2015)

Tclem said:


> ... the last four letters day tomy....



Day do dot.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 22, 2015)

I hi k this word means he is sending me a message. 
Can text Tony


----------



## Tclem (Nov 22, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Day do dot.


Hush it Henry

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

